# Πωλείται κινητό



## kapa18 (Apr 7, 2016)

Προς κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο :) 

Πωλείται iPhone 5s, 16 GB, χρώματος space gray. Έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο δύο χρόνια, είναι σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση και διαθέτει όλα του τα συνοδευτικά (κουτί, ακουστικά, φορτιστή κ.λπ.). Πληροφορίαι ίνποξ!


----------

